

CIOs Beware: New Macbook Pro Will Be a Bandwidth Hog - jnorthrop
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2012/06/11/cios-beware-new-macbook-pro-will-be-a-bandwidth-hog/

======
jnorthrop
I kept the title honest but I submitted it specifically because the article
says, "But it may also wreak havoc on CIOs’ networks and connectivity budgets
— better quality displays require more network bandwidth, which allows users
to increase data consumption."

How can the WSJ report such nonsense? Bigger displays do not increase
bandwidth usage as far as I know.

~~~
harryf
They might have accidentally stumbled on a real topic though - I've observed
my iPhone bringing my home WLAN to a grinding halt with iCloud backups...

------
ef4
People with expert knowledge in any field will frequently notice "wow, the
media does a terrible job of understanding and explaining my field." Too few
take the next logical step: the media does a terrible job of understanding and
explaining _almost everything_. You simply notice the problem more in areas
where you know more.

~~~
kmfrk
The media has gone from explaining stories to just sharing them. It's like a
journalistic chain letter from hell.

    
    
       Hey! Did you see politician X's gaffe?
    
       Here is an interesting chart I found

------
wattjustin
While the WSJ should be embarrassed by a posting an article like this, I am
glad that comments are turned on.

------
abruzzi
A few websites like Apple's are 'retina optimized' and the way Apple
implements it, it is a bit inefficient--the web browser downloads the standard
size image, then some js replaces those images with high-res variants. But
sites like that are rare, and still don't account for a large amount of
bandwidth used, so I vote: FUD.

------
nopal
>CORRECTION: An earlier version of this article incorrectly suggested that the
higher resolution Retina displays of the new iPad and forthcoming Macbook Pro
computers would increase consumption of network bandwidth, thus slowing
performance of corporate networks. Higher resolution screens do not in and of
themselves consume more network bandwidth. Some analysts have suggested that
owners of devices with high-resolution screens will likely consume more video
and HD video, which would result in higher bandwidth consumption. This article
has been modified to reflect this change.

Still a stretch in my opinion.

------
bwh2
The article is poorly worded. The point is that retina 2x graphics do require
more bandwidth. As retina displays grow in popularity, bandwidth may become an
issue. It's certainly something developers should consider when thinking about
site performance.

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/2DDraw...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/2DDrawing/Conceptual/DrawingPrintingiOS/SupportingHiResScreens/SupportingHiResScreens.html)

------
snorkel
One case where he could be a little bit correct is screen sharing a large
desktop would use more bandwidth, but I doubt he was thinking that.

------
hcarvalhoalves
"(...) better quality displays require more network bandwidth, which allows
users to increase data consumption"

Whaaat?

------
chintan
Seems like a Fox News writer got assigned to WSJ at News Corp.

------
balanceiskey15
I don't understand how the WSJ published this.

------
bratsche
Wait a minute.. today isn't April 1, is it?

------
anebg
Not sure if trolling or stupid

------
fleitz
As far as I know youtube videos at 1080p use the same bandwidth regardless of
whether you're displaying on 720p or a retina display. This is silly, is the
reporter confused about HDMI/DisplayPort vs. network bandwidth?

~~~
smackfu
You really think YouTube is downsizing them in the front-end, rather than
rendering out multiple versions on the server? That doesn't really make sense,
plus it would make it odd that changing the size of the video restart the
playback.

------
recoiledsnake
If the monitors are running off the network instead of DVI/HDMI/VGA/Display
port, it's the CIO that must be fired.

The only way this can be an issue if everyone's running off remote access and
running it at the highest resolution without compression.

------
eswangren
I wonder if the WSJ would hire me to write about financial issues. I mean, I
know nothing about the subject, but apparently that's not relevant.

